# Russian Army Pocket Watch



## spencer (Mar 29, 2009)

I this watch in 1988 in East Germany when the wall was up I wonder if anyone else has one or if they are common ?

Spencer


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I have an open face Molnija with a similar, though less styleised, figure on the reverse - it is of a fireman rescuing a child. Molnija hunter cased pocket watches are still widely available and quite cheap.

I believe the factory has ceased production, but a more knowledgeable contributor may put me right on that score.

Julian (L)


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I have the same dial design and case, also badged as Sekonda.... not too rare, I believe.

Nice, though..


----------



## spencer (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks

I was offered an Officers pocket watch at the time but brought the cheaper one .

I wanted to buy some earphones > What a young plonker


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

If you want to see lots of them go to Prague, There is a shop selling these on ever corner, there is a very nice shop in the castle grounds selling antique pocket watches at reasonable prices.


----------

